#ubuntu-ngo 2010-06-14
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha folks
<ebel> ahoy
<ebel> FTR I sent that harddrive off to kenya agagin
<ebel> due to space and time limitations all i did was an apt-mirror
<czajkowski> ebel: oh did you write it up?
<ebel> Not yet
<ebel> ;)
<czajkowski> ebel: tis on the to do list right :p
<ebel> Yes :)
<czajkowski> think we've a meeting also this week
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-06-15
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> ALoha folks
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-06-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-06-17
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-06-18
<dholbach> good morning
<hexmode> morning...
<hexmode> dholbach: starting at the top of the list, trying to do 1 pkg/day (at least
<hexmode> working on validate
<dholbach> hexmode: yeeeeeeeeeehaw! :)
<dholbach> hexmode: thanks for your work on this :)
<hexmode> http://svn.debian.org/viewsvn/pkg-php/pear/php-validate/debian/
<hexmode> dholbach: and just under a year after you did the initial work!!!
<hexmode> this is open source operating at light speed :P
<dholbach> ROCK and ROLL :)
<hexmode> email sent for the bug and pkg-php-maint... I'll try one more quick one
<hexmode> dholbach: recaptcha ITP was closed. re-filing
<dholbach> super
<hexmode> http://bugs.debian.org/586355 -- also have php-recaptcha in svn, but can't completely test ATM since d/ling the code from googlecode isn't working
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-06-19
<ibrahim> hello
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-06-14
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-06-15
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-06-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-06-17
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-06-10
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-06-11
<dholbach_> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-06-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-06-13
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-06-14
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-06-10
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-06-13
<dholbach> good morning
